# Forcing myself to duck?



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think you diagnosed your problem... just keep your shoulder's parallel to the board and try not to turn your body.

I'm ducked on my twin park boards but foward stance on my free ride board. I use to have similar issues after being mostly a foward rider but you get use to it evenutally. 

As to knee pain, once you stop forcing your knees to a foward stance while ducked it will get better. However, canted bindings will make it much easier on your knees, because the knees while be more naturally aligned while in a duck stance.


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

I try to make sure my hands are either side of me when riding, you could try pointing at the nose and tail if you like. If they start moving around I know i'm not staying parallel. When I go toeside I bend my knees pushing them slightly out. Seems to work for me i'm no pro so yeah. I also found out that when I went -18 18 it made me ride more open so I reverted back to -15 15 which seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Try going to a rear foot 0* first until your knee becomes adjusted to the angle... then gradually move back into a -9*.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

I used to do that aswell, and had lots of knee problems  

Just start out with a smaller angle, maybe even 0 in the rear, and like you said keep your shoulders paralell to your board. Then gradually move it back more and more as you fel comfortable with the angle.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Both Music and Switch have great suggestions...start at zero degrees first then move them to bigger angles when you get more comfortable.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

i just started a couple months ago... im ducking about -13 +15 and i love it... i can ride switch pretty good... and cruise! but i never ridden forward... soo my knees arent used to forward!


----------

